# Mein Teichbauplan - Meinungen?



## Ascanius (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon etwas mit dem Thema und habe hier auch schon viel gelesen was das Thema angeht. Jetzt habe ich mir mein eigenes Konzept überlegt und möchte euch mal meine Gedankengänge vorstellen um mir nochmal ein paar Meinungen und ggf. auch Verbesserungsvorschläge einzuholen. In Länge und Breite sind es ca. 4x4m (nicht für die Folie sondern die Maße von oben). Da es jetzt schon ca. 4 Wochen her ist, dass ich den Teich ausgehoben habe, da der Rest im Garten auch noch bearbeitet werden musste sind die Stufen bereits etwas erodiert. Die Stufen würde ich entsprechend nochmal nachbearbeiten bevor die Folie rein kommt. 

Der Teich soll mit einer 1,02mm Firestone Pondgard EPDM Folie entstehen. Darunter soll ein 500er Vlies.

Hier einmal mein aktueller Stand und Plan im Bild (auch wenn die Perspektive nicht optimal ist):

 

Im hinteren Teil des Gartens soll ein 100-120cm tiefer Teich entstehen. Was bei dem Teich schwarz umrandet ist soll mit hochkant gestellten Pflastersteinen umrandet werden. Diese sollen so einbetoniert werden, das diese 5cm über dem aktuellen Bodenniveau liegen. Dies soll nachher auch die Kapilarsperre sein. Auf den aktuell sichtbaren Boden links kommt ein Unkrautflies und eine 5cm Schicht Zierschotter. Diese wäre dann auf einem Niveau mit der Kapilarsperre. Im auf dem Bild linken Bereich möchte ich dann noch ein Loch graben, in welches Schotter/Kies gefüllt wird als Sickerschacht für den Überlauf von Teich und Sumpfzone.
Was im Bild grün makiert ist wird mit Randsteinen betoniert. In dem Bereich dahinter soll eine Sumpfzone entstehen in dem eine Böschungsmatte darüber gelegt wird.
An der vorderen Seite ist eine Steilkante. Hier soll die geplante Holzterasse auch ca. 60cm über den Teich ragen und ein Steg nach rechts am geplanten Hochbeet vorbei zu der anderen angrenzenden Terasse gehen. Die Holzterasse ist insgesamt eine Stufe über dem restlichen Niveaus des Gartens geplant, so dass die Unterkonstruktion über die Kapilarsperre verlaufen kann.
Der Teich soll wie eingetragen 4 Ebenen bekommen, auch wenn man die tiefste auf dem Bild Aufgrund des Bildwinkels nur erahnen kann.

Zur Filterung:
Auf der rechten Seite im Boden vergraben befindet sich ein 203l Regenfaß welches als Vorfilter dienen soll. In dieses soll mittels hydrostatischem Druck das Wasser unten eingeleitet werden. Darüber sollen Filterbürsten den groben Dreck aufhalten bevor eine Teichpumpe das Wasser in den unteren Bereich des Hauptfilters pumpt (300l Regenfaß), welches hinten im Erdwall versteckt wird. Hier soll dann über grobe und feine Filtermatten gefiltert werden. Dieses bekommt einen Auslauf im oberen Bereich und soll das Wasser dann in einen Bachlauf abgeben.

Bachlauf:
In blau eingezeichnet soll ein Bachlauf entstehen. Der Hügel um den Hauptfilter ist noch nicht fertig aufgeschüttet und modeliert. Hier soll sich jedenfalls wenn fertig ein Bachlauf mit 2 kleinen Staustufen und Wasserfällen herunterschlängeln. Diesen hab ich überlegt zu betonieren und mit flüssiger Teichfolie auszukleiden.

Bepflanzung:
Um den Teich herum wird so erstmal keine Bepflanzung vorgenommen. Dies ist dann für die Flachwasserzone, Sumpfzone und dem Hügel des Bachlaufs geplant. Dementsprechend kann auch nichts über die Kapilarsperre in den Teich hineinwachsen außer beim Bachlauf.


So ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen und jetzt bin ich auf eure Meinung gespannt, ob das umsetzbar ist was ich mir überlegt habe?

Schöne Grüße,
Mark


----------



## PeBo (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo Marc, sehr schön finde ich, dass du deine Holzterrasse direkt an den Teich ziehen willst und dort direkt die Tiefzone planst. Den Überstand der Terrasse würde ich allerdings schmaler gestalten, da reichen 20 cm - das sieht man später sowieso nicht mehr.
 Deine Stufen würde ich insgesamt auch schmaler planen -  die 10-20 cm Stufe vielleicht nur so 30-40 cm breit  komplett umlaufend außer natürlich an der Stelle wo die Terrasse über den Teich ragt.
 Deine 40-50 cm Stufe würde ich mal als Sicherheitsstufe bezeichnen, die ist eigentlich nur dafür da, damit man gefahrlos wieder aus dem Teich aussteigen kann.  Deshalb würde ich diese Stufe auch nur an ein oder zwei Stellen des Teiches einplanen. Auf diese Stufe würde ich auch nichts pflanzen und würde die auch nur ungefähr 20 cm breit machen.
Dadurch ergibt sich, dass du eine wesentlich größere Tiefwasserzone bekommst, was wiederum mehr Volumen bedeutet und dein Teich heizt sich im Sommer nicht so stark auf.
 Du wirst später dankbar dafür sein, für das mehr an Teichvolumen.  Ich weiß nicht woher du kommst, und wie dort die Winter aussehen. Also für die meisten Gegenden würde ich den Teich lieber noch etwas tiefer ausheben, um im Winter die Sicherheit zu haben.
 Sollen eigentlich Fische einziehen, und wenn ja welche?
  
 Ich habe bei mir auch eine Holzterrasse die direkt über den Teich ragt - auch hier sind es nur 20 cm.  Wie du siehst, sieht man davon nicht mehr viel wenn erst mal Wasser drin ist. Deshalb würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber die 60 cm Überstand verwerfen.

Gruß Peter 

PS: Das Bild ist von jetzt gerade!


----------



## Ascanius (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Rückmeldung! Das mit den 60cm war von mir auch nicht ganz korrekt dargestellt glaube ich. Eigentlich werden es nachher vermutlich 20-30cm. Es ist aber so, da auf der einen Seite ein Hochbeet steht und ich noch irgendwie zum Vorfilter auf der rechten Teichseite kommen muss. Daher läuft ein Streifen der Terasse hinter dem Hochbeet her, der zu der Seite führt. Und dieser Streifen soll 60cm sein, da es sonst zu schmal wird dort trockenen Fußes rüber zu kommen 

Die Anregung mit den Teichstufen werde ich umsetzen, denke wenn ich die 50er kleiner mache komme ich auch noch auf 1,5m tiefe. Der Teich liegt im Münsterland, richtigen Winter habe ich gefühlt schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Aber da auch Fische einziehen sollen (dachte an Regenbogenelritzen) ist es wohl besser da auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Ich wollte am Wochenende den Teichrand machen, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe. Dann würde ich das mit den Stufen anpassen und dann ein aktuelles Foto knipsen. 

Schicken Teich hast du da, das gefällt mir gut 

Schöne Grüße,
Mark


----------



## Ascanius (27. Mai 2019)

So ich habe am Wochenende meine Kapilarsperre gebaut und angefangen die Stufen im Teich zu vertiefen wie hier bereits angemerkt. Der obere 10-20cm tiefe Ring wird schmaler. Im hinteren Bereich lasse ich eine kleine ca. 50cm tiefe Stufe um mal in den Teich rein und raus zu kommen. Der Rest wird dann auf 80-100cm gebracht um dann an der tiefsten Stufe auf 120-150cm zu fallen. Das könnte dann ungefähr so aussehen:
 
Das werde ich heute abend hoffentlich fertigstellen. Auf der im oberen Foto linken Seite werde ich noch jeweils 1 Stein der Kapilarsperre im Teich und im Sumpfbeet als überlauf entfernen und dann dort eine Sickergrube für Regenwasser graben. Der Aushub der zusammen kommt kann glücklicherweise direkt dazu dienen den Hügel für den Bachlauf anzulegen. Im Anhang findet ihr auch noch die aktuellen Fotos. Ich würde mich auch über weitere Anregungen und Meinungen zu meinem Projekt freuen. 

Schöne Grüße,
Mark


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mark,
das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!

Deinen Bodenablauf setzt du mitten in die Tiefzone?
Den Bachlauf würde ich sehr flach gestalten und die Staustufen so groß, dass dort auch etwas wächst, alles andere sieht sehr unnatürlich aus. Wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft, sollte dort das Wasser mindestens 10cm hoch stehen.

Ich hoffe, dass du noch andere Anregungen von anderen Teichliebhabern bekommst.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (27. Mai 2019)

So ich war wieder fleißig aber habe noch nicht ganz geschafft was ich mir vorgenommen habe. Bis auf eine kleine Ecke die noch weg muss und die 50cm tiefe Trittstufe habe ich den 80cm und tieferen Teil komplett auf c.a. 90cm tiefe ausgeschachtet. Beim nächsten mal noch den tiefsten Bereich ausgraben. Das hat auch ordentlich Abraum für den Hügel gegeben den ich allerdings noch in Form bringen muss. 

Ja so habe ich mir den Bachlauf vorgestellt. Hatte bis jetzt 2-3 Staustufen mit kleinen Wasserfällen geplant. Das genaue Ergebnis wird sich zeigen wenn es daran geht den Hügel zu modellieren, dann werden die Pläne konkreter. Bepflanzung für den Hügel ist ganz klar eingeplant schon alleine damit auch alles bleibt wo es ist. 

Ein kleineres Problem ist mir heute aufgefallen, da der Hügel sehr nah an den Teich ran geht. Damit kein Wasser bei stärkerem Regen in den Teich läuft werde ich am Fuß ein drainage Rohr in eine Kies Schüttung legen und dann eventuell mit Steinen verstecken. 

Zu einem Boden Ablauf hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Hatte gedacht ich leg einen Schlauch zum absaugen des Wassers auf den Grund und führe den dann in den Filter quasi ohne ein Loch in die Folie zu machen, quasi wie beim Wasser Wechsel im Aquarium ^^ Aber bzgl. des einkleben eines Ablaufs habe ich mir gerade mal Videos zu angeschaut und das sieht wohl machbar aus und dann hätte man eine saubere Lösung. Ebenso für einen Skimmer. Ich denke ich werde einen Ablauf in der tiefsten Stelle einplanen. Da macht dann vermutlich auch Sinn gleich auf DN110 zu gehen oder? 
Macht es Sinn einen zusätzlichen Rücklauf zu montieren, um das Wasser im Bachlauf zu regulieren?

Zu Gunsten eines die Ärzte Konzerts ist morgen erstmal Bau Pause, vielleicht finden sich bis dahin ja noch mehr Meinungen


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

Sollte das die Tritt Stufe sein?


----------



## Ascanius (27. Mai 2019)

Ja korrekt, ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig modelliert aber das soll die Stufe werden.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2019)

Okay, irgendwann wenn die Folie bewachsen ist wird sie glatt wie Hühner *******, deshalb mach ein leichtes Gefälle zum Rand. 
Es verhindert das rutschen in den Teich und gibt etwas Halt.


----------



## PeBo (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo Mark,
wenn du einen Schlauch über den Wasserspiegel ziehst, dann wird sich irgendwann eine Luftblase bilden, und das ganze funktioniert nicht mehr.
Nach deiner Aussage:


Ascanius schrieb:


> In dieses soll mittels hydrostatischem Druck das Wasser unten eingeleitet werden. Darüber sollen Filterbürsten


bin ich automatisch von einem Bodenablauf ausgegangen!
Ja, mach den Bodenablauf in DN110, klebe dort ein kurzes Stück Rohr ein und gehe dann mit ein paar KG Rohren und einem Tankdurchführungsflansch - alles unter der Wasserlinie - in dein eingegrabenes Regenfass. Das Rohr unbedingt mit kontinuierlicher Steigung Richtung Fass und 90 Grad Bögen vermeiden (lieber dreimal 30°).
Ist wirklich leicht zu verwirklichen!
Hier findest du eine gute Anleitung:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erstellen-eines-bodenablaufs.16526/

Viel Erfolg!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (29. Mai 2019)

Moin, 

Ja das mit der Luft kann dann schnell passieren und jetzt kann man das noch montieren, daher werde ich einen Ablauf einbauen. Genauso wie eine Durchführung für einen Skimmer und einen Rücklauf. 

Der Rücklauf soll dann das überschüssige Wasser das nicht den Bachlauf runter fließt zurück leiten. Den Auslauf für den Bach würde ich mit einem Schieber versehen, dass ich das Wasser im Bach regulieren kann. Sollte ich den Rücklauf dann auch in DN110 mit KG Rohren machen? 
Den Rücklauf würde ich dann c.a. 40cm unter Wasser wieder einleiten? 

Danke für den Tipp Samorai, dass hatte ich schon so angedacht auch damit ich Substrat auf die Stufen tun kann und dann nicht abhaut. Macht es eventuell Sinn für den Einstieg Trittplatten aus Natur Stein rein zu legen, natürlich mit Vlies zum Schutz der Folie, um dem rutschen vorzugreifen? 

Gruß Mark


----------



## Ascanius (31. Mai 2019)

Moin, 
So jetzt bin ich ein bisschen weiter gekommen obwohl auch noch die Randsteine für die Terrasse fertig mussten. Die Stufen sind fertig, im tiefen geht's jetzt bis auf 1,5m runter. Ich muss die Stufen allerdings noch ein bisschen modellieren das die nach hinten abfallen. Am Montag möchte ich dann kg Rohr hohlen und das dann soweit vorbereiten.


----------



## PeBo (31. Mai 2019)

Sieht gut aus, bitte unbedingt weiter berichten!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (3. Juni 2019)

So heute ging's weiter. Nachdem ich noch ein bisschen nachgedacht habe, habe ich beschlossen nicht nur eine 203l Tonne sondern zusätzlich noch eine 300l Tonne in die Erde zu setzen. Die Tonne im Hügel soll dann die biologische Filterung übernehmen und die beiden im Boden die mechanische. 

Habe also heute das Loch für die Tonnen vergrößert und einen Durchbruch zum Teich gegraben, durch welches das kg Rohr durch soll. Würde hier 2 DN110 Rohre (1x bodenablauf,  1x Skimmer) durchführen und dann von unten in das 203l fass führen. 

Am Erdhügel will ich auch noch buddeln, um das Rohr für die Wasser Einführung von unten in die Tonne zu legen und um einen Rücklauf zu installieren. Hätte ich vorher leichter haben können aber was man nicht im Kopf hat muss man halt mit den Muskeln ausgleichen 

Schönen Gruß,  Mark


----------



## DbSam (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,

 


Auf der rechten Bildhälfte fehlt irgendwie ein Warnschild.
Oder eine Stütze für das Mäuerchen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ascanius (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Carsten,

hast du Angst, dass das Mäuerchen auf dem Bild nach links oder nach rechts abhaut? Es ist mit einer leichten Neigung zur linken Seite aufgebaut und wird von hinten mit dem Erdwall gehalten. Ich glaube nicht das der aktuell abhauen kann aber das ist auch noch nicht final fertig. 
Ein Warnschild braucht es da meiner Meinung nach nicht, da ich im Grunde der einzige bin dem das da aktuell auf die Finger fallen könnte und da hilft mir auch kein Warnschild  

Gruß, Mark


----------



## DbSam (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,


Ascanius schrieb:


> Es ist mit einer leichten Neigung zur linken Seite aufgebaut


Dies sieht man auf den Bildern nicht.

Ich denke da so an den Frost und dessen Kraft ...
Selbst wenn die Mauer nicht kippen sollte, wird sie nach 'n' * Winter reißen. Wobei 'n' relativ niedrig anzusetzen ist und sogar nur 1 betragen könnte.

Es soll nur ein Hinweis sein.
Du bist noch in der Bauphase, da ist das noch reparabel.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ascanius (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Carsten,

ja ich bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar  Reißen kann da nichts, das ist als Trockenmauer gebaut. Zudem sind die "Fugen" bepflanzt um durch die Wurzeln eine zusätzliche Stabilität zu bekommen.
Von der perspektive ist schon richtig, dass man das nicht sehen kann. Ich habe noch vor die Randbereiche der Mauer etwas nach innen zu ziehen, ggf. auch noch ein paar von den Steinen zu setzen, so gefällt mir der Übergang nämlich auch optisch noch nicht. Aber das mache ich dann, wenn es an die Modelierung des Hügels und des Bachlaufs geht. Aktuell ist die Erde aus dem Loch auf den Hügel geschaufelt. Momentan schwebt mir vor die "Steilwand" des Hügels außen mit wasserdurchlässigem Unkrautvließ und einem Drahtgeflecht zusätzlich zu sichern. Hier sollen dann auch __ Bodendecker oder ähnliches mit den Wurzeln für Stabilität sorgen. 

Wie würdest du das Mauerwerk sichern um mehr Stabilität zu bekommen? Eventuell hast du ja noch eine Idee auf die ich selbst noch nicht gekommen bin 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## DbSam (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,

eine Trockenmauer ...
Ich dachte/vermutete/ habe angenommen, dass diese in Mörtel gesetzt wäre, weil sie auf den Fotos fast senkrecht erscheint.

Neigungswinkel, Fundament, etc. - Da gibt es mehrere Meinungen, wie immer in Hobbyforen ...
Im Regelfall spricht man bei Trockenmauern über einen Neigungswinkel von 10-15%.
Bei solchen Mäuerchen wie Deine, sollte diese doch eher mehr in Richtung 15% und mehr tendieren, denn eine Standsicherheit sehe ich bei solchen Steinchen nicht (wie auf den Fotos erkennbar(!))

Ich weiß nicht genau was passiert, weil ich nicht weiß wie Du Deinen Erdhaufen 'gebastelt' hast.
Wenn er nicht verdichtet ist, dann wird der Erdhaufen sehr in sich zusammensacken, Erde dehnt sich bei Frost stark aus, usw. usf.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Bei diesen "drei Steinchen" würde ich erst nach dem ersten Winter an das Finish gehen, wenn sich Dein Erdhaufen gesetzt hat. Wenn man nur die Fotos sieht, dann ist das nur angehäufte Erde und dieser haufen wird sicherlich um die 20 cm an Höhe verlieren ...
Dann die Steine mit etwas mehr als 15% Neigung hangaufwärts in den Dreck legen.
Sonst fängst Du mehrmals an, das lohnt nicht.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu, bei dem halben Quadratmeter muss man aber auch kein 'Gewese' daraus machen ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ascanius (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Carsten,

ja die genaue Neigung müsste ich mal nachmessen. Ich habe mehr oder minder drauf losgewerkelt und geschaut wie die Steine möglichst stabil ineinander greifen. Aber wie du schon richtig formulierst, bei dem Mäuerchen kann man sollte sich was setzen auch notfalls nochmal Hand anlegen. 

Bzgl. der angehäuften Erde ist so aktuell erstmal richtig. Diese wird aber noch verdichtet bzw. ist schon zum Teil verdichtet. Aber da ich hier ja auch einen Bachlauf einrichten möchte komme ich nicht drum rum den Haufen zu verdichten. Wobei ich dennoch davon ausgehe das sich auch nach dem verdichten das Erdreich noch etwas setzen wird. Im schlimmsten Fall muss ich im nächsten Frühjahr nacharbeiten ^^

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (4. Juni 2019)

Nabend zusammen, 

ich möchte schon mal festhalten das ich KG Rohr nicht leiden kann ^^ Die fummeln sich echt schlecht zusammen und sich im Netz den Tipp Spüli zu nehmen durch zu lesen macht das zusammen stecken zwar leichter allerdings keinen Cent weiter gedacht das das ewig und drei Tage schäumen wird und das muss ich dann wohl noch mal komplett raus spülen bevor das ganze in Betrieb geht. Wer also ein Schaumbad nehmen will ist momentan herzlich eingeladen 

Aber die Rohre sind drin, Bodenablauf und Wand Durchführung muss ich noch kaufen aber wir haben im Ort ein Japan Koi Händler der auch Zubehör verkauft. Da gehe ich Samstag mal gucken. 

Die KG Rohre für den Rücklauf muss ich noch installieren. 

Als Pumpe hatte ich überlegt eine AquaForte O-Plus 20000 Vario zu nehmen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder wie wäre allgemein eure Empfehlung? 
Finde es ganz sexy ein Steuergerät zu haben mit dem ich die Leistung auf meinen Bedarf anpassen kann und dazu hab ich die Möglichkeit ordentlich Wasser umwälzen zu können wenn nötig. Würde dann ein 2 Zoll Schlauch von der Pumpe zum oberirdischen Filter legen genauer unten in den Filter einführen. 

Und mit der Neigung wollte ich's dann doch noch genau wissen und es sind c.a. 10% und stellenweise etwas mehr. Das auf dem Foto ist eine 100cm Wasserwaage.


----------



## PeBo (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark, 
eine sehr gute Pumpenwahl hast du getroffen. Da stimmt einfach das Preis- Leistungsverhältniss. Außerdem ist die Pumpe wenn du diese gedrosselt betreibst auch recht Stromsparend.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sonnengruesser (5. Juni 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> ...Spüli zu nehmen...


hab Vaseline (Handcreme) genommen. Flutscht super und schäumt nicht. Und die Tube für 1,xx€ ist auch leistbar.


----------



## Ascanius (5. Juni 2019)

Moin,



Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> hab Vaseline (Handcreme) genommen. Flutscht super und schäumt nicht. Und die Tube für 1,xx€ ist auch leistbar.



Ja das werde ich beim nächsten mal auch machen, ich muss ja noch den Rücklauf vom Filter in den Teich einbauen. Spüli hält auch so schlecht und gibt nur ne Sauerei. 

Danke für die Rückmeldung zur Pumpe Peter, dann schein ich mit meiner Wahl ja auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein  Leider geht es bei mir wohl erst am Samstag weiter, da ich vorher anderweitig eingespannt bin.


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2019)

Dafür gibt es im Handel ein Produkt speziell für diese Steckmuffen. Bei Verwendung von Spülmittel oder gar Vaseline wird der Gummi angegriffen. Und wenn es dann mal wieder auseinander genommen werden soll ....


----------



## Ascanius (5. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es im Handel ein Produkt speziell für diese Steckmuffen. Bei Verwendung von Spülmittel oder gar Vaseline wird der Gummi angegriffen. Und wenn es dann mal wieder auseinander genommen werden soll ....



Ja das mit dem auseinander nehmen kann mein Kinn bestätigen, das hat gestern einen abbekommen als das Rohr dann endlich auseinander ging ^^ Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal im Netz geschaut und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist Spüli für die Dichtungen ok, Fett eher nicht (Vaseline, Nivea, ...). Aber wie schon erwähnt hat Spüli so seine anderen Probleme und funktioniert auch nicht wirklich gut. Ich habe auch gerade auf Amazon spezielles Gleitmittel mit Trinkwasserzulassung bestellt. Ich brauch ja nicht mehr viel, da kostet das auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Juni 2019)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> hab Vaseline (Handcreme) genommen. Flutscht super und schäumt nicht. Und die Tube für 1,xx€ ist auch leistbar.



Wir nahmen dafür (hatten bei der Sanierung unseres kleinen Bauernhofes die komplette Abwasserverrohrung neu gemacht) immer Rapsöl, ist noch billiger und reicht ewig. Auch beim Einziehen von Kabeln in Panzerwellrohre funktioniert das traumhaft gut.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,

ich lese hier schon heimlich mit 

Dein Bauvorhaben gefällt mir gut, nur sag, ist diese letzte Stufe nicht vielleicht noch abtragbar?
Du wirst Dich hinterher ärgern wenn Du dadurch den ein oder anderen Kubik verlierst. 

Ansonsten gutes Gelingen und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Ascanius (5. Juni 2019)

Hi Ida,



Ida17 schrieb:


> Dein Bauvorhaben gefällt mir gut, nur sag, ist diese letzte Stufe nicht vielleicht noch abtragbar?



welche letzte Stufe meinst du genau? 


Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ida17 (5. Juni 2019)

Die letzte Stufe um den BA herum.

Somit hättest Du erheblich mehr Grundfläche, denn wenn die ca. bei 90cm liegt ist die für Pflanzen auch ziemlich unattraktiv und nützt Dir somit gar nichts.
Korrigier mich, wenn ich da gerade einen Denkfehler habe.


----------



## Ascanius (5. Juni 2019)

Das einzige was da vermutlich wachsen könnte sind einige Seerosen Sorten.... und da tuts wohl auch keinen Unterschied ob 100cm oder 150cm wohl wahr. Naja eine Trittstufe müsste ich drin lassen aber der Rest kann dann eigentlich wirklich weg...oder? Hat jemand Gründe dafür die Stufe drin zu lassen?

Das heißt dann aber das ich die KG Rohre nochmal rausnehmen und neu einbauen muss  Aber ich habe sowieso noch gelesen, dass man die KG Rohre mit Flansch zur Fließrichtung hin einbauen soll was ich nicht gemacht habe... dann kann ich das nochmal korrigieren. Und ich habe eh vergessen Zugschieber einzubauen um ggf. den Zulauf von BA und Skimmer beeinflussen zu können. Das kann ich dann auch gleich nachholen. Und das Spüli kann ich außerhalb vom Teich abspülen 

So groß wie das Loch dann bald ist muss ich ja wohl überlegen mir was größeres als Regenbogenelritzen anzuschaffen  Die findet man ja nicht wieder.


----------



## PeBo (5. Juni 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> So groß wie das Loch dann bald ist muss ich ja wohl überlegen mir was größeres als Regenbogenelritzen anzuschaffen


Man sagt hier im Forum oft, man baut einen Teich meistens dreimal und die meisten landen irgendwann doch bei Koi.
 Ich habe das Gefühl du machst diese Entwicklungsschritte schon alle durch bevor überhaupt Wasser im Teich ist. 
Aber das ist alle Mal besser als hinterher anstückeln. 
 Die Vorraussetzung für Koibesatz hättest du jedenfalls jetzt. 
 Ich habe einfach vorausgesetzt, dass bei deiner Erstvorstellung deines Teichbaus geplant war, Seerosen auf die Tiefe von 80-100 cm zu setzen.  Wenn das nicht der Fall ist oder du das auch nie geplant hattest würde ich diese Stufe auch weglassen.  Dadurch lässt sich auch später deine Folie wesentlich faltenfreier verlegen und du hast natürlich wesentlich mehr Volumen, und Volumen bedeutet Stabilität.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (5. Juni 2019)

Naja ein bisschen Seerosen möchte ich schon wohl gern haben aber das bekomme ich auch eleganter hin als mit so einer großen Terrasse denke ich.
Viel mehr Platz gibt der Garten nachher auch nicht mehr zum anstückeln her , denn Für mein Kamin Holz muss ein Weg frei bleiben ^^

Bzgl. der Verbindung der zwei Filter Tonnen im Boden habe ich mir noch so meine Gedanken gemacht wo ich für mich nicht abschließend zu einer Lösung komme. Wie würdet ihr die verbinden?
Habe überlegt die im oberen Teil unterhalb der Wasser Linie mit einem DN110 Rohr zu verbinden und in der zweiten Tonne dann die Pumpe auf den Boden zu stellen und oben drüber Filter Material. Oder halt das Rohr nach unten zu führen und in der zweiten Tonne auch unten rein und im oberen Bereich die Pumpe. Oder fällt euch noch was ganz anderes ein?

Ich würde gerne den Rand von beiden Tonnen oberhalb der Wasser Linie halten, damit nichts über läuft wenn die Pumpe mal nicht läuft.

Mit den Koi muss ich mich dann wohl mal schlau lesen 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (6. Juni 2019)

Nabend, 
so ich hatte heute doch ein bisschen Zeit und habe etwas weiter gemacht. Habe die KG Rohre wieder raus geholt, die obere Trittstufe kleiner gemacht, seitlich davon eine tiefere angelegt und den Rest tief gegraben.  Leider ist das Bild schon etwas dunkel da ich heute mal länger gemacht habe damit zumindest das vertiefen heute fertig wird. 

War heute bei unserem örtlichen Koi Händler (darf man hier Links Posten? Würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie man einen seriösen Händler erkennt) und habe mir da den Bodenablauf und 2 Folienflansche geholt und dabei schon mal einen Blick auf die Koi geworfen  In seinem eigenen Teich hat der echte Wuchtbrummen schwimmen. 

Dann bin ich bei der Suche nach Rohr Durchführungen für die Tonnen hier drauf gestoßen: https://sh-filtertechnik.de/de/home/10-rohrdurchfuhrung-rdf-110.html

Glaub ihr das die was taugen oder hat die jemand im Einsatz? Finde die praktisch da man die Rohre dann in die Tonne führt und nicht mit Flanschen in der richtigen Länge verkleben muss mache mir aber sorgen das das nachher nicht dicht ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo Ascanius,
für die Tonnen kannst Du auch die gleichen Folienflansche wie für den Teich nehmen, wenn die eine ebene Fläche haben (man kann auch ein bisschen vom Flansch absägen, so lange die Schraublöche noch innerhalb der Fläche bleiben). Alternativ gibt es sogenannte "Tankdurchführungen", die ein wenig teurer sind. Ich hab' Dir mal Beispiele von einem der Koi- und Teichzubehörhändler eingelinkt, es gibt etliche Anbieter, wo Du fündig wirst. 
Von den einzuquetschenden Gummis halte ich weniger, weil die Filtertonnen schlabberiger Recycling-Kunststoff sind. Denke beim Aufbau auch mal dran, dass Du eine kaputte Filtertonne haben könntest bzw. den Wasserweg trennen mußt, ohne jedesmal im Teich Wasser abzulassen. Das geht über "Standrohre" auf der Teichseite, oder bequemer über Zugschieber/Kugelhähne. Das ist eine einmalige Ausgabe, die Arbeiten an der Technik (im Laufe vieler Jahre wird das schon hin und wieder mal sein) einfacher macht.


----------



## Ascanius (7. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen, 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Denke beim Aufbau auch mal dran, dass Du eine kaputte Filtertonne haben könntest bzw. den Wasserweg trennen mußt, ohne jedesmal im Teich Wasser abzulassen. Das geht über "Standrohre" auf der Teichseite, oder bequemer über Zugschieber/Kugelhähne.


 Ja das stimmt, hab auch schon zwei Schieber hier liegen, dass hab ich gestern Abend vergessen zu schreiben  die kommen dann vor die erste Tonne. Auch für den Fall das ich die Volumen Ströme von Skimmer und Boden Ablauf regulieren möchte. 

Ok mit den Gummi Durchführungen hatte ich ein ähnliches Gefühl, dann werde ich mal sehen das ich da Flasche fest verbaue. Sollte man die Folien Flansche in der Tonne auch verkleben oder reicht es da nur zu schrauben? Falls man mal eine Tonne tauschen muss, dass man das ganze auch wieder auseinander bekommt.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (7. Juni 2019)

Ich hab in meiner Regentonne 3 Flansche DN110 drin - 2 geklebt und 1 gesteckt (so was). Nach jetzt 3 Monaten seh ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Ascanius (7. Juni 2019)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> 1 gesteckt (so was)



Das Rohr wird dann einfach durch die Airfit Muffe geführt, sehe ich das richtig? Also dann im Grunde wie die Gummi Durchführung nur in stabiler?


----------



## Sonnengruesser (7. Juni 2019)

richtig. Hinten in der Muffe ist auch ein Anschlag, so dass das Rohr nicht durch rutschen kann. Den Anschlag kann man aber einfach rausschneiden falls man ihn nicht braucht.


----------



## Ascanius (7. Juni 2019)

Ok super  Hab ich direkt mal bestellt und wenn es gut läuft kommen die dann morgen schon, da habe ich dann den ganzen Tag Zeit meine Verrohrung herzustellen. Ich werde dann wieder berichten!


----------



## Ida17 (8. Juni 2019)

Tach Zusammen,

na das sieht doch schon viel ordentlicher aus  
Bei entsprechendem Volumen (ca. 10.000l) spricht nichts gegen Koi und Regenbogenelritzen im Verbund. Das wäre eine schöne Farbkombination  

Jetzt hol mich mal ins Boot zurück: welches Filtermedium ist geplant und wird eine der Regentonnen den Vorfilter machen? 
Bei den Elritzen muss man nicht unbedingt das High-End an Technik auffahren, allerdings würde ich einen Teich ohne VF bei Koibesatz nicht mehr bauen.


----------



## Ascanius (8. Juni 2019)

So 10 Stunden fleißig gewesen und gefühlt nichts geschafft ^^ Naja gut ganz so schlimm dann doch nicht, Rohre sind wieder drin, habe Rohr in die Muffen der Durchführungen und des BA geklebt. Leider hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft die Teile zu betonierten aber so können die heute Nacht durch trocknen. Dazu hab ich den Teich auch auf 1,70 cm Tiefe gegraben, ein paar Liter mehr können ja nicht schaden  Wenn ich es morgen früh pünktlich aus dem Bett schaffe mach ich die Beton arbeiten eventuell noch und sonst geht's Dienstag weiter. 

Ah Elritzen und Koi kann man vergesellschaften? Das ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht 

@Ida17 : Was verstehst du als Vorfilter? Ich hatte angedacht im ersten 200l fass Filter Bürsten zum Einsatz zu bringen um den groben Schmutz zu filtern. In der zweiten 300l Tonne dann Filter Matten o.ä. also auch als mechanischer Filter und in der dritten Tonne möchte ich dann eine biologische Filter Stufe machen bspw. mit Japan Matte o.ä.  aber ich bin noch offen für Vorschläge hab noch kein Filter Material gekauft 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2019)

Halo Mark,
Deine Ideen zur Filterung sind sicher nicht verkehrt. Ich habe einen Trommelfilter zur Vorfilterung (ein Siebfilter ist auch toll), und danach __ Hel-X zur biologischen Filterung. Es liegt an Dir, welches Filterkonzept Dir am meisten zusagt.


----------



## Ascanius (10. Juni 2019)

Moin, 
So gestern hab ich es noch geschafft die Durchführungen und den ba in Beton zu legen, dass ist dann morgen hoffentlich trocken. Der Ba sitzt jetzt vom Rand in 1,7m tiefe also denke ich nachher c.a. 1,65m unter der Wasseroberfläche. 

Die Rohre kommen von unten in den ersten Filter Tank. Diese könnte man nach oben führen und dann auf ein Sieb laufen lassen um das als Sieb Filter aufzubauen. Da mache ich mir nochmal Gedanken drum. Vorschläge sind natürlich willkommen, noch ist kein Filter Material bestellt ^^


----------



## Ascanius (10. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mal bzgl Sieb Filter nachgedacht. Man könnte die kg Rohre in der Tonne hoch führen und dann seitlich als Auslauf aufschneiden. Dann ein Sieb einbringen, irgendwie auf Schienen das das zur Reinigung gut raus genommen werden kann und am Ende eventuell noch ein Aufgang Behälter für den Dreck. Wenn dann da drunter noch Platz ist eventuell noch Bürsten drunter und dann unten die Verbindung zur zweiten Tonne. Ich werde morgen mal eine Skizze anfertigen damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann Was ich meine


----------



## Ida17 (10. Juni 2019)

Nabend!

Ein Vorfilter dient dazu die groben Schmutzpartikel von der Bio fernzuhalten.
Bei Koi und anderen größeren Fischen ist die effektive Filterung nur so gewährleistet, ansonsten verstopft der Filter zu schnell und man kann jeden Tag Schwämme oder Matten quetschen 
Kommt halt auf den Besatz an, bei Kleinfischen muss man aber kein Gewese drum machen, da reicht auch ein kleiner Filter oder ein selbstgebastelter 

Tjaa, schon entschieden welchen Namen das Kind bekommt?


----------



## Ascanius (11. Juni 2019)

Hi,

also ich bin mittlerweile doch dabei angekommen das ich schon gern Kois besetzen möchte.



Ida17 schrieb:


> jeden Tag Schwämme oder Matten quetschen


Und um sowas zu vermeiden bin ich ja mit meinem Thread hier  Aber ich muss auch sagen, dass selbst gebaut (nicht gebastelt  ) für mich bei etwas geschick nicht unbedingt schlechter sein muss. Ich habe mir das mit dem Trommelfilter mal angeschaut, das ist ja wirklich eine super Sache aber ist mir persöhnlich aktuell zu kostspielig, da der ganze Garten überarbeitet wird und auch noch eine Outdoorküche gebaut werden muss usw. ^^

Mir wären IBC mittlerweile lieber, aber da habe ich schlicht keinen Platz für im Garten. Also muss das herhalten was jetzt da ist. Ich will in die 200l Regentonne jetzt einen Siebbogenfilter bauen. Wie viel µm sollte das Sieb sein? Ich habe vorhin aber festgestellt das meine Zeichenkünste nicht reichen um das zu skizzieren. Ich habe nochmal weiter nachgedacht und hier was ich vorhabe:
Die Durchführungen am Boden setze ich an den Rand, diese Trenne ich mit Plexi welches ich in die Tonne klebe ab. Hinter der Plexi Scheibe steigt das Wasser dann hoch in der Tonne. Oben angekommen läuft es dann über auf das Bogensieb. Ich denke ich werde Winkel in die Tonne einkleben und schrauben, auf welches das Sieb dann aufgelegt wird. So lässt es sich leicht rausnehmen und reinigen. Je nach Platz der unter dem Sieb noch zur Verfügung steht, werde ich dort noch Filterbürsten einhängen. Im unteren Bereich wird die 200l und 300l Tonne dann mit DN110 verbunden. Eventuell sogar mit 2x DN110.

Dazu möchte ich zu Reinigungszwecken noch Bodenabläufe in Tonnen machen, damit man diese einfach abpumpen kann ohne zusätzliche Schläuche o.ä. Da muss ich mir aber nochmal gedanken zu machen


----------



## Ascanius (11. Juni 2019)

Halli Hallo,

so heute hatte ich nicht so viel Lust und habe nur die Schieber eingeklebt und den BA geflutet um zu schauen ob dieser auch dicht ist. Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit die anderen Rohrleitungen zu prüfen?

 

Zu den Zugschiebern: Jeder der auch Zugschieber einbauen will und nicht so viel Platz hat aufgepasst! Ich habe 2 Fehler begangen!
1. Meine Rohre sind viel zu dich zusamenn!
 
2. Auf die Rohre kriegt man von unten keinen Kleber und man muss diesen in die Muffe des Schiebers aufbringen.


Also wenn ihr sowas vor habt:
1. Rohre kürzer im Boden enden lassen. Meine schauen so weit raus, dass die Schieber da drauf müssen.
2. In die Schieber ein kurzes Rohrstück mit Muffe einkleben.
3. Rohrmuffe über Rohr in der Erde stecken.

Vielleicht hilft es hier ja irgendwem der das mal lesen sollte. Ich hatte halt das Problem das ich jetzt nicht weiter raus konnte und somit mussten die da irgendwie drauf. Und zum Glück war etwas spiel in den Rohren, so dass ich auch die Schieber irgendwie drauf bekommen habe und jetzt sehnlichst hoffe das die Konstruktion dicht geworden ist.

 Dafür das ich heute nicht viel geschafft habe, habe ich mir aber immerhin mit den Filtertonnen vor Augen gedanken über den Siebbogenfilter gemacht. Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die 203l Regentonne ungeeignet ist! Ich werde dort jetzt 2 x 300l Regentonnen verwenden. Die erste Tonne mit Siebbogenfilter soll nachher so aussehen (ich hoffe man kann es sich mit der Illustration vorstellen  )
 

Schöne Grüße,
Mark


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,
einen Siebfilter hatte ich zu Anfang auch. Die Tonne und die Plexiglas-Abtrennung wird sich unter Wasserdruck stark verformen. Damit die seitliche und untere Abdichtung nicht reißt, habe ich die Zwischenwände auf Alu-Winkel geschraubt, und diese wiederum an meiner 60-Liter-Kiste fixiert. In die zweite Tonne willst Du also von unten nach oben gehen? 
Ich würde an Stelle der Filterbürsten die Teichpumpe unter das Siebfilter legen! Mit einer nicht zu langen 50 mm-Leitung (z. B. 63 mm PVC = 2" bzw. 52 mm Innendurchmesser) kannst Du in die zweite Tonne gehen, da diese auf der Druckseite der Pumpe liegt, muß diese nicht zwingend unterirdisch laufen (wobei das Vorteile hätte wie z. B. Frostschutz).


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2019)

Moin, 
Ja das ich gerade bei der Zwischenwand mit Verstrebungen arbeiten muss habe ich schon eingeplant. 
In die zweite Tonne wollte ich ungepumpt gehen, da diese direkt neben der ersten auf selber Höhe steht. Von da muss ich gepumpt weiter in die dritte Tonne vom Bachlauf. Wie die zweite Tonne genau aufgebaut werden soll muss ich mir noch überlegen. 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juni 2019)

Moin, 



Ascanius schrieb:


> Wie viel µm sollte das Sieb sein?


Da scheiden sich die Geister. Handelsüblich bei einfachen Siebfiltern sind 200 und 300µm, die schon ordentlich den Algenmatsch von der Bio fernhalten können.
Bei Sandeintrag kann das 200µm Sieb jedoch schon verstopfen (passiert mir gelegentlich); daher rate ich Dir entweder keinen Sand zu verbauen oder das Sieb so zu installieren, dass es sich einfach herausnehmen lässt. Wenn Du das Sieb noch feiner haben möchtest, muss das Ablaufen des Wassers trotz Schmutzeintrag gewährleistet sein sonst läuft der Filter über.


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo,



Ida17 schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Sieb noch feiner haben möchtest, muss das Ablaufen des Wassers trotz Schmutzeintrag gewährleistet sein sonst läuft der Filter über.



das kann schon nicht passieren, da ich den Filter in Schwerkraft betreibe und dieser über der Wasserlinie endet. Und die geplante Pumpe hat einen Trockenlaufschutz. Sollte also nichts schiefgehen können.

Das Sieb soll leicht herausnehmbar sein, wie die Konstruktion dann final aussieht werde ich noch schauen. Denke da aktuell an einen Rahmen aus Edelstahl für das Sieb.

Als Substrat wollte ich zumindest auf die oberste Stufe hellen Sand legen. 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## DbSam (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo Mark,

wieder ich, aber nur kurz ... 


Ascanius schrieb:


> das kann schon nicht passieren



Es ist vollkommen egal, was Du planst und/oder baust.
Aber das Zeugs was Du zum Schluss baust, dies sollte so geplant und dann auch gebaut sein, dass die Gesamtanlage auch bei Ausfall einer Komponente weiter läuft ...

Sprich, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben:
Wenn das Sieb zugesetzt ist, dann muss das Wasser über einen 'Notüberlauf' fließen können. 
Somit ist sichergestellt, dass der nachfolgende 'Rest der Filteranlage' immer mit Wasser versorgt wird und die darin werkelnde Biologie fein gefüttert wird ...

In diese Richtung ist jede einzelne Deiner Komponenten zu prüfen.
Und sage niemals 'nie' ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juni 2019)

Hi Carsten,

Ich stand gerade eine Stunde im Stau und habe ein bisschen YouTube geschaut um mich aufzuschlauen und da wurde genau das selbe empfohlen ^^ Ja werde für das Sieb einen Überlauf berücksichtigen. Überlaufen kann es nicht aber schon richtig das das System deswegen weiter laufen sollte. 
Wie ist es denn mit der Pumpe? Hatte ja an die O- Plus Vario 20000 von AquaForte gedacht aber ist es dann eventuell sinnvoll 2x die 10000er zu nehmen? Obwohl vom Preis besser 2x die 20000er und dann auf weniger Leistung eingestellt. Dann geht beim Ausfall zwar weniger Wasser durch aber hält die Bakterien am Leben 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (14. Juni 2019)

Moin,

ich hatte gestern wenig Lust auf Garten und daher habe ich die Zeit genutzt weiter im Netz zu recherchieren und möglichst viel Input zu sammeln. Dabei bin ich auf Vliesfilter gestoßen, die sich auch mit dem richtigen handwerklichem Geschick, Zeit und für ne schmale Mark selbst bauen lassen. Was haltet ihr von Vliesfiltern oder hat damit jmd. Erfahrungen in Filterleistung und wie es mit dem Geruch des gebrauchten Materials aussieht? 
Ich würde es so bauen, das das alte Material trocknen kann, denke dann sollte das kein Problem sein oder? 

Würde mir dann darunter ein Rieselfilter vorstellen und dort schon Material für die biologische Filterung einbringen. 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (15. Juni 2019)

Moin, 

Gestern habe ich es mal etwas ruhig angehen lassen und an meinem Natur Teich gesessen 
  
Heute leider auch nicht so viel Zeit gehabt aber habe noch Material ran geschafft und die Pumpen Kammer vergrößert. Hier kommen jetzt 2x300l und 1x 203l Tonnen rein. Die 203l Tonne dient als Klarwasserkammer für die Pumpen. Die mittlere dient komplett der biologischen Filterung und in die erste der Vlies Filter mit darunter liegendem biologisch zu besiedelndes Material. In der ersten Tonne wird das Wasser hoch geführt, über den Vlies Filter nach unten verieselt und unten in die zweite Tonne geführt. Hier führt das Rohr das Wasser auch wieder nach oben wo es dann durch __ Hel-X nach unten läuft und von da geht's in die dritte Kammer unten rein wo die Pumpen dann die letzte Tonne heben. 

  

Die Filter Kammer im Boden werde ich zumindest im oberen Bereich zusätzlich dämmen. 

Schöne Grüße,  Mark


----------



## Ascanius (17. Juni 2019)

Nabend zusammen, 

Heute hatte ich mal etwas Zeit und da in weniger als zwei Wochen der Schotter für die Terrasse kommen soll muss ich da mal weiter arbeiten. Leider hab ich die Randsteine für den gepflasterten Teil gut 7cm zu niedrig gesetzt Naja beste draus machen, die soll man hinterher sowieso nicht sehen. Aber damit ich nicht 30cm Schotter in das Loch füllen will hab ich noch ein bisschen Erde ran geschafft. 

  
Und warum erzähle ich das? Irgendwo muss die Erde ja her kommen und da es ja langweilig wäre mich an dem Haufen auf der Einfahrt zu bedienen habe ich den Randbereich einseitig auf c.a. 80cm spätere Wassertiefe gegraben.


----------



## Ascanius (17. Juni 2019)

Jetzt spiele ich allerdings mit dem Gedanken, den im folgenden Bild gelb markierten Bereich auf 50cm zu vertiefen (ca. wie die aktuelle erste Trittstufe) und dafür den roten Teil komplett zu entfernen und auch auf 1,7m tiefe zu bringen.


----------



## Ida17 (18. Juni 2019)

Moin,

nimm den roten Bereich noch weg, der nützt Dir nichts, schon gar nicht in der Stufenform 



Ascanius schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Vliesfiltern oder hat damit jmd. Erfahrungen in Filterleistung und wie es mit dem Geruch des gebrauchten Materials aussieht?


Hier gehen die Meinungen auch stark auseinander, manchmal funktioniert es sehr gut selbst bei hohem Besatz. 
Ein anderer klagt über die Geruchsentwicklung. 
Prinzipiell finde ich den Vliesfilter auch nicht schlecht; für Deinen Teich ist es auch sicherlich eine lohnende Investition, denn bei moderatem Besatz und kleinem Volumen musst Du nicht alle 3 Tage das Vlies wechseln.


----------



## krallowa (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
ich lese hier aufmerksam deinen Thread und beobachte dabei, das du eigentlich ständig deine Ideen veränderst.
Mal ist es der Filter, dann baust du den Teich wieder um und änderst die Tiefen, dann wieder mal die Verrohrung oder was auch immer.
Lass doch erst einmal deine Ideen wirken und überlege ob du noch was ändern möchtest und gib dann Gas.
Wenn dann dein Teich in der Form endgültig ist, dann denke über die Filterung nach.
Ansonsten, viel Vergnügen bei deinen weiteren Buddelaktionen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ascanius (18. Juni 2019)

Moin,

danke für die Rückmeldungen 



Ida17 schrieb:


> schon gar nicht in der Stufenform


Die Stufenform diente eigentlich hauptsächlich um in das Loch zu kommen ohne Leiter ^^ Da ich jetzt die neue 80cm Stufe für Seerosen eingebaut habe kann ich mir den Platz tatsächlich sparen, da die Stufe sowohl als Trittstufe wie auch als Seerosenstellplatz dienen kann. 



krallowa schrieb:


> das du eigentlich ständig deine Ideen veränderst.


Naja genau genommen ändere ich meine Ideen nicht sondern modifiziere die Ideen  Und das kommt erst beim bauen. Bei mir ist es leider so, dass die besten Ideen kommen wenn ich am Werk bin. Das ist wie bei der Evolution ^^ Der Filter musste im Grund ja auch mit dem Teich wachsen, damit die Filterleistung nachher auch ausreichen ist. Und abgesehen von der Verrohrung habe ich ja noch keine Arbeit doppelt machen müssen. Ich versehe allerdings wohl was du meinst, aber so ist das bei mir wenn ich es vor mir habe und eine andere Idee kommt die ohne große Mehrarbeit bzw. ohne eine vorherige Arbeit zurückzubauen besser gefällt, dann kann ich es besser jetzt umsetzen als mich am Ende zu ärgern.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Juni 2019)

Nabend, 
kurzes Update, heute habe ich die Verrohrung unter den Filter Tonnen gemacht und Boden aufgefüllt.
 

Wer sich jetzt wundert warum jetzt wieder Filter Kammer: Dient der Vorbereitung des Schotters, da der Sand Haufen weg muss, welcher noch in unmittelbarer nähe der Filter Kammer liegt. Außerdem wird der Schotter selbst bis an die Kammer heran reichen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

Was ich mich nur Frage, ist was passiert wenn du undichte Schieber hast.
Achne, das merkst du ja nicht, sind ja eingebudelt.
Also lautet dann die Meldung: Wasserverlust, aber wo, ich hab schon alles abgesucht.


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juni 2019)

Hi,

ja das ist ein guter Einwand! Aber die kann ich noch problemlos wieder freilegen und das werde ich die Tage dann auch wohl tun. Auch wenn ich hoffe, dass das nicht passiert ^^ Aber das haben wohl schon andere gehofft. 

Danke für den Hinweis 

An dem Loch muss ich aber grundsätzlich noch arbeiten, möchte ja auch nicht, dass mit das irgendwann zusammenfällt.


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Juni 2019)

Wird ein sehr interessantes Projekt!
Hier haben ja viele- wie auch ich selber- mitten im Bau "modifiziert".

Das hin- und her und die eingebuddelten Tonnen wird vermutlich ein weiteres hin- und her irgendwann ergeben.
Das Teichlerleben soll ja nicht langweilig werden.
Auch der "Vließfilterselbstbau" wird sicher nicht so einfach..Teufel..Detail...Steuerung...Platz....

Ein vernünftiger Filterkeller, der auch bei der nächsten Teicherweiterung  noch ausreicht wäre ein gute Idee.
Unter den nächsten Schuppen oder Terrasse....
Da kann man herrlich die techn. Innereien mal ergänzen, austauschen ohne Spaten und Schaufel.


----------



## Ascanius (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo,  
Da bin ich mal wieder. Letztes Wochenende war ich on Tour und hab mir auch gleich einen Virus eingefangen, so dass ich bis Mittwoch noch außer Gefecht war. Die Vorbereitungen für den Schotter für die Terrasse hab ich aber noch einigermaßen geschafft und heute wurde geschottert. Nächste Woche geht's dann am Teich weiter 

  

Die Tage im Bett habe ich aber genutzt um meine Filter Pläne zu konkretisieren aber dazu bei gegebener Zeit mehr ^^

Sonnige Grüße, 
Mark


----------



## Ascanius (12. Juli 2019)

Nabend, 

so gestern hat's soviel geregnet wie das ganze Jahr zusammen noch nicht. 
Da hat es meinen Bodenablauf unter Schlamm gesetzt aber ich muss sagen im großen und ganzen hat es die Teich Grube gut überstanden. 
  

Zumindest ist kein Wasser vom Garten in den Teich gelaufen, dass fande ich schon eine gute Erkenntnis. 

So heute Urlaub gehabt und mich an den Bachlauf gemacht. Hier der aktuelle Zwischenstand.
 

Zudem hab ich das 50er Zulauf Rohr gegen ein 110er getauscht und im Rücklauf einen bypass eingebaut wenn ich nicht über den Bachlauf fördern will.


----------



## Ascanius (13. Juli 2019)

So heute ging's weiter, überschüssige Erde abtransportiert,  Bachlauf betoniert und Teich vergrößert und alles mit einer Schicht Sand geschützt. Den hinteren Teil des Hügels bepflanzt und der vordere wird erst bepflanzt wenn die Folie liegt das ich mir bei der Aktion die Pflanzen nicht kaputt mache. Die Maße für die Folie hab ich auch genommen und nächste Woche soll die Folie bestellt werden


----------



## PeBo (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mark, das sieht doch alles sehr  vielversprechend aus. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es wirkt wenn Folie, Wasser und Pflanzen erst mal drin sind.
 Das wird sicherlich ein schöner Teich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (17. Juli 2019)

Moins, 
so wenn alles glatt geht wird Freitag die Folie geliefert und Samstag in den Teich gelegt. Heute hab ich noch die Erde die um den Teich noch zu viel war entfernt und am Filter weiter gearbeitet sowie den Graben für die drainage gezogen und die Überläufe in den Rand geflext. 

Wenn's klappt geht's morgen am Filter weiter der dann hoffentlich auch kurzfristig einsatzfähig wird. 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (19. Juli 2019)

Moin, 

so heute zwischen 8 und 16 Uhr sollte die Spedition kommen und zu meiner Freude kam um neun der Lkw vorgefahren  

Das heißt ich konnte das Vlies schon verlegen und morgen um zehn kommen die fleißigen Helferlein um die Folie rein zu legen. 

Material zum Bau von einem Vlies Filter ist auch bestellt und sollte nächste Woche kommen


----------



## Ascanius (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, heute ist die Folie rein gekommen.
  

Und der Bodenablauf wurde eingelebt. 

 

Ne Stunde nachdem wir fertig waren hat's dann auch schon die ersten 5cm Wasser von oben gegeben. Wird heute Abend oder morgen dann noch weiter gefüllt, damit sich alles etwas setzen kann und dann klebe ich die Foliendurchführungen. 

Wie löst man das am besten, damit oben am Rand durch die Falten keine Kapilarwirkung entsteht? Kann ich die einfach oben am Rand verkleben? 

Folie ist jetzt übrigens doch PVC geworden mit 1mm Stärke und drunter liegt ein 500er Vlies.


----------



## PeBo (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mark, man sieht doch Fortschritte!

Am besten während dem Befüllen mit Wasser die kleinen Falten in große Falten ziehen  und diese dann am Rand mit einem Polymer - Kleber (Kartusche) verkleben. 

Weiterhin viel Erfolg

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

Ja Peter alles klar, so hab ich mir das auch gedacht, dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg 

Schöne Grüße
Mark


----------



## Ascanius (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

Was gibt es bei dem warmen Wetter schöneres als im Teich die Falten zusammen zu ziehen 

Ich hab jetzt c.a. 80cm Wasser drin und den Ablauf für den Skimmer verklebt. 

  

Aber ein bisschen mehr Wasser fehlt noch, dass kommt die nächsten Tage. 

Und so langsam bringt die Post auch die ersten Teile für den Vlies Filter 
  

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## JoachimWildeck (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mark. Eine top Dokumentation. Wenn die Anlage fertig ist, wird es bestimmt klasse aussehen. Zu Deiner Filterung: Ich stand auch vor der Frage wie und wie groß filtern. Letztlich habe ich alles umgebaut und jetzt einen sogenannten Filterkeller neben dem Teich geschaffen. Dieser Keller ist aus Betonschalungsteinen erstellt . Dieser ist 120 cm tief und kann 3 IBC Container aufnehmen. Ich habe jedoch nach einem Defekt an solch einer grünen Regentonne, diese hatte ich mit Helix gefüllt, die ganzen Container und Tonnen rausgeworfen und die Kammern direkt mit den Schalungsteinen gebaut. Abgedichtet mit entsprechender Dichtschlämme. Über den Filterkeller habe ich eine Terrasse aus Douglaise gebaut, so sieht man von der ganzen Technik nichts. Bei Bedarf können über Scharniere verschiedene Bereiche jedoch hochgeklappt werden. Das ganze hat auch den Vorteil, im Winter nicht dem direkten Frost ausgesetzt zu sein, bzw. im Sommer nicht der Umgebungstemperatur. Ich versuche mal in einer nächsten Antwort hier ein Bild einzustellen.


----------



## Ascanius (23. Juli 2019)

Morgen Joachim, 

Ich muss sagen die Ecke zu Mauern und abzudichten ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen aber jetzt werde ich's erstmal so in Angriff nehmen wie es ist auch wenn ich da sichtlich nochmal ran gehe im Laufe der Zeit. 

Das ganze unter die Terrasse zu bauen hab ich irgendwie komplett verpennt, lag vermutlich auch daran, dass mein ursprünglicher Plan nur eine Pfütze und kein Teich war ^^

Ich hab wenn ich mit den aktuellen arbeiten fertig bin noch ne Ecke im Garten die bereits gepflastert ist, wenn ich das mal weg mache und für eine Teich Erweiterung nutze kommt da ein schöner Filter Keller hin.  Aber unter die jetzige geplante Holz Terrasse kratzte ich den verdichteten Schotter nicht mehr aus


----------



## Ascanius (25. Juli 2019)

Moin zusammen,

so das Wasser steht jetzt bis ca. 110cm und der Rücklauf ist eingeklebt. Das Substrat auf der tiefsten Stufe ist auch eingebracht, so dass eine gewisse Trübung entstanden ist. Unter das Substrat habe ich übrig gebliebenes Vlies zum Schutz der Folie gelegt. 

  

Heute abend geht es weiter. Dann möchte ich den Teich bis annähernd an den Rand befüllen, aber noch nicht ganz. Zudem möchte ich erste Ufermatten einbringen.

Und dann bin ich noch auf eine ganz verrückte Idee gekommen ^^ Das Falten entstanden sind ist ja klar, wenn ich eine gerade Folie in ein krummes Loch werfe. Ich möchte die unter Wasser liegenden Falten mit Flex Tape verdecken und so auch die Schmutzansammlung in diesen minimieren. Laut Produktbeschreibung klebt das Zeug ja unter Wasser, ich würde es auch auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen aber vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit oder sieht einen Grund warum man das tunlichst sein lassen sollte? 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ippo (25. Juli 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung damit oder sieht einen Grund warum man das tunlichst sein lassen sollte?
> 
> Gruß, Mark


Auf welcher Basis basiert der Kleber ? Welche Zusatzmittel sind da drinnen?
Wasser wäscht so gut wie alles aus auf länger Zeit.
Könnten Wurzeln den Klebestreifen durchbohren?

Bei Prima Flex Tape Klebeband 25m Rolle
Steht:
*Technische Daten Trägermaterial Armierte, dehnbare PE-Folie, grün, UV-Stabilisiert Klebstoff Spezieller Reinacrylatkleber Abdeckmaterial Silikonpapier, weiß Dicke ca. 0,34 mm ohne Trennlage Klebekraft >30 N / 25 mm (Kohäsionsbruch) Temperaturbereich - 40°C bis + 80°C Alterungsbeständigkeit Sehr gut Reißkraft >50N / 25 mm Reißdehnung 200%*

Was mir da Sorgen machen würde ist der UV Stabilisator.
An deiner Stelle würde ich den Hersteller Anschreiben. Ob der für Wasserorganismus geeignet ist. Das du damit deine Teichfolie Kleben willst und ob sich die Materialien Vertragen(Kleber und Teichfolie). Die werden schnell hörig wenn's um ein neues Geschäftsfeld geht mit einem Produkt was sie herstellen. 
Mache ich auch immer so. Eine Antwort kommt meistens schnell kann aber auch mal 2-3 Wochen dauern. Dann haben sie es meistens selbst getestet im schnell Test. Und du lieferst über das Forum den lang Zeit Test.
Hatte bis jetzt kein Hersteller der nicht geantwortet hat.

Ansonsten warum nicht


----------



## Ascanius (25. Juli 2019)

Nabend, 



Ippo schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich den Hersteller Anschreiben.


Gar keine schlechte Idee, werde das mal machen. Ist ja auch nicht Zeit kritisch, dass war nur meine Überlegung falls ich noch störende Falten unter Wasser sehe und damit sich in den Falten kein Moder sammeln kann. Im oberen Bereich wird alles mit Ufer Matte abgedeckt. 
  
Ist jetzt auch fast voll, morgen noch den Rest, die überlappenden Falten mit Polymer Kleber abdichten damit sich da kein Wasser hoch zieht und dann im Ufer Bereich die Matten ausbringen. Und dann geht's an die Bepflanzung vom Bachlauf Hügel 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (26. Juli 2019)

Nabend, so heute habe ich den Teich fast komplett gefüllt, die Falten mit Polymer Kleber geklebt und das Sumpfbeet vorbereitet. 
  
Wenn es irgendwie geht möchte ich morgen noch den Bachlauf vorbereiten und den Hügel bepflanzen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich's noch schaffe und dann ist erst mal kurzzeitig Schützenfest Pause ^^ 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## samorai (26. Juli 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Und dann bin ich noch auf eine ganz verrückte Idee gekommen ^^ Das Falten entstanden sind ist ja klar, wenn ich eine gerade Folie in ein krummes Loch werfe. Ich möchte die unter Wasser liegenden Falten mit Flex Tape verdecken und so auch die Schmutzansammlung in diesen minimieren



Hallo, ist ne sehr dumme Idee, nur eine undichte Stelle und du hast einen Super Herd für Anerobe Bakterien, den siehst du und den fühlst du nicht.
Erst wenn die Fische am "......" sind.

Eine Falte zu verschließen ist da 3 mal besser, auch wenn sie nicht ganz dicht bekommt. 
Der Brutherd ist auf jeden Fall immer kleiner, wie bei deinem Vorhaben. 
Kosmetik kann auch nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Ascanius (26. Juli 2019)

Moin, 


samorai schrieb:


> Hallo, ist ne sehr dumme Idee, nur eine undichte Stelle und du hast einen Super Herd für Anerobe Bakterien, den siehst du und den fühlst du nicht.
> Erst wenn die Fische am "......" sind.


 Stimmt ist ein Argument,  naja darum bin ich ja hier ^^ habe auch Antwort, dass Flex Tape ist dafür auch nicht geeignet. 

Werde erstmal schauen wie es aussieht wenn es wieder klar ist und dann mal weiter schauen.


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juli 2019)

Halli hallöchen,

das sieht doch ordentlich aus! 
Na, schon ausgelitert wie viel tatsächlich reingepasst hat?  

Kleiner Wermutstropfen: Fische würde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr einsetzen, es sei denn Du hast die Möglichkeit den Teich aufzuheizen.
Klingt jetzt echt blöd bei den Temperaturen, aber wenn der Teich sich minimum 8 Wochen einfahren muss, sind wir bereits im September und das wird knapp.


----------



## samorai (30. Juli 2019)

Genau, da bin ich völlig auf der Seite von Ida. 
Du kannst bepflanzen und den Filter laufen lassen bis 8°C Wasser Temperatur, Sauerstoff Pumpe über den Winter rein und bei 8-10°C Filter 
wieder einschalten.
Nächstes Jahr ab ca 18 °C WT dann 4-5 Fische (Koi nur 2) rein, oder bis Ende Juni.
Ab Juli ist das Einsetzen vorbei, auch Fische brauchen ihre Zeit. 

So wird ein Teich aufgebaut. 
Um so langsamer um so besser


----------



## Ascanius (30. Juli 2019)

Nabend,

Die Wasser Uhr sagt c.a. 12m^3.

Das ich dieses Jahr keine Fische mehr besetze hab ich schon eingeplant ist aber auch nicht schlimm dann können die Pflanzen zumindest schon mal anwachsen. So lange gucke ich noch meinen Diskus im Aquarium zu 

Der Bachlauf Hügel ist jetzt auch bepflanzt und die restlichen Ufer Matten drin. Habe dann heute auch die letzten cm aufgefüllt und meinen Überlauf getestet. Funktioniert alles wie gedacht und bin froh das mir da kein Fehler passiert ist 

Testweise auch mal Wasser den Bachlauf runter geschickt, auch das war alles ok. Muss mir nur noch ein paar Gedanken machen wie ich die Folie im Bachlauf jetzt passend kaschieren kann so dass die uv geschützt ist und mich nicht mit ihrem Anblick belästigt ^^


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mark,
ist doch sehr schön geworden. Nächstes Jahr sieht der Teich schon ganz anders und auch viel natürlicher aus.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: 
Schütte einen Eimer Wasser mit etwas Bodenschlamm aus einem funktionierenden Teich in deinen Teich. Dadurch stellt sich viel schneller ein Gleichgewicht in deinem Teich ein. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (31. Juli 2019)

Nabend, 



PeBo schrieb:


> Schütte einen Eimer Wasser mit etwas Bodenschlamm aus einem funktionierenden Teich in deinen Teich. Dadurch stellt sich viel schneller ein Gleichgewicht in deinem Teich ein.



Kommt's da drauf an ob das ein Garten Teich ist oder tut's da auch ein Natur Teich? Mir fällt spontan keiner mit einem Teich in meiner Ecke ein könnt aber zu meinem Natur Teich fahren. 

Bin heute mit der Konstruktion meines Vlies Filters angefangen, dazu aber noch ne eigene Dokumentation wenn er läuft 

Schöne Grüße, 
Mark


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo Mark, das geht selbstverständlich auch mit dem Wasser von einem Naturteich.  In dem Wasser und dem Bodenschlamm sind halt sehr viele Mikroorganismen die sich dann bei dir rasend schnell vermehren. Das nennt man auch Animpfen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (2. Aug. 2019)

Hallo, 

Ja das bekomme ich dann problemlos hin da mal ein Eimer mit zu bringen. Am besten sobald der Filter schon läuft? Oder macht das auch sofort schon Sinn?

Die ersten Einzelteile für den Vlies Filter sind auch schon fertig, am Wochenende hab ich aber volles Programm das es wohl erst nächste Woche weiter geht.


----------



## PeBo (2. Aug. 2019)

Ich würde das lieber heute als morgen erledigen.
Hast du schon mal an einem kleinen Kinder-Planschbecken am Wasser gerochen wenn es schon 14 Tage gefüllt war? Gerade ohne Filter würde ich das sofort machen!

Übrigens, das Wasser im Planschbecken bleibt auch länger frisch, wenn man vom Teichwasser einen Eimer zugibt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (5. Aug. 2019)

Mahlzeit,

ja ich war wie gesagt am Wochenende beschäftigt aber ich werde das heute nachholen. Ich wollte mir sowieso noch ein paar __ Farne vom Teich für den Garten mitnehmen, da passt das ganz gut.

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (13. Aug. 2019)

Nabend, 

So ich hatte wenig Zeit aber der Filter ist etwas voran gegangen und ich hoffe das ich am Wochenende das ganze in Betrieb nehmen kann. Wird zwar noch sportlich aber ich bin einfach mal optimistisch. 

Die Halterung für das Vlies fehlt noch und so wird es auch noch nicht ordentlich geführt, der Antrieb ist auch noch nicht montiert. 

Schönen Gruß, Mark


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2019)

Wow das sieht ja schon recht professionell aus.
Und wenn er nicht als Vlies- Filter taugt, machst doch einen Trommler daraus.


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,

ohne dein Projekt und deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten schlecht reden zu wollen finde ich das du relativ wenig offene Fläche in der Trommel hast.  ( ich schätze mal max. 30%) Da würde bestimmt mehr gehen, auch der präzise Lauf des Vlies wird nicht einfach werden.

wünsche dir weiter viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Aug. 2019)

Richtig Roland...es wird dadurch eine Menge Vließfläche ungenutzt "verbraucht".
"Konifizierte" Rollen können ggf. etwas helfen das Vließ mittig zu halten.

"Schießschlauch" kann etwas mehr Reibung aufbringen- falls irgendwelche Walzen mit angetrieben werden.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!


----------



## Ascanius (15. Aug. 2019)

Mahlzeit, 


trampelkraut schrieb:


> finde ich das du relativ wenig offene Fläche in der Trommel hast. ( ich schätze mal max. 30%)


 Ja das habe ich auch schon gedacht, dass war mein erster Aufschlag um nicht direkt zu viel Stabilität raus zu nehmen. Habe aber selbst schon drüber nachgedacht die offene Fläche zu vergrößern. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> "Schießschlauch" kann etwas mehr Reibung aufbringen- falls irgendwelche Walzen mit angetrieben werden.


Die Walze für die Förderung von neuem Vlies soll angetrieben werden. Hab mir dafür ne Anti-Rutsch- Matte gekauft. Schießschlauch war mir vorher kein Begriff aber sollte meine Matte versagen hab ich zumindest schon mal ne Alternative parat 

Heute Abend geht's weiter, dann gibt's nochmal ein Update.


----------



## Ascanius (17. Aug. 2019)

Nabend zusammen, 

So ein bisschen weitergekommen, die Abrollung und Führung vom Vlies klappt super. Einzig die angetriebene Welle ist noch nicht fertig, da muss ich morgen nochmal gucken. 

Löcher hab ich noch nicht größer gemacht, will erst mal sehen wie der läuft nicht das ich mir damit mehr Probleme mache weil das Vlies in die Löcher gedrückt wird oder so. Hab das aber weiter auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Aug. 2019)

Mahlzeit, 

so die Tonnen sind jetzt auch vorbereitet. Nächste Woche muss ich nochmal an der Welle arbeiten die das Vlies voran treibt, dass geht so noch nicht aber weiß schon wie ich es machen will. 
Nächste Woche dann nochmal Material besorgen und dann wird das Loch noch gedämmt und dann die Tonnen eingebaut. 

Eine Aqua Forte DM20000 Vario kommt am Montag mit der Post so Gott will, eine 40W Amalgam Tauch uvc ist auch bestellt. Die möchte ich am Ende des Filter in ein Rohr einbauen. Die Rohre sind zwar nicht uv beständig aber das wird so gebaut das bei einer Havarie nichts auslaufen kann und das Rohr auch schnell getauscht werden kann. 

Die Redundanz für die Pumpe ist eingeplant wird aber später erst bestellt, was aber auch nicht so tragisch ist da sowieso erst nächstes Jahr Fische besetzt werden. 

Schönen Gruß, Mark


----------



## PeBo (18. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Mark,
das Rohr, in dem die UVC eingebaut werden soll, würde ich von innen mit einem dünnen Edelstahlblech verkleiden. Du erzielst durch die Reflexion einen höheren Wirkungsgrad und schützt gleichzeitig dein Rohr vor den Strahlen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ascanius (18. Aug. 2019)

Nabend,  



PeBo schrieb:


> das Rohr, in dem die UVC eingebaut werden soll, würde ich von innen mit einem dünnen Edelstahlblech verkleiden. Du erzielst durch die Reflexion einen höheren Wirkungsgrad und schützt gleichzeitig dein Rohr vor den Strahlen!


Danke, super Idee


----------



## Ida17 (20. Aug. 2019)

Moin Mark,

na Deine Baustelle schreitet ja gut voran  
Könntest Du den Aufbau des Filters zusammen mit der Installation der Tauch-UV einmal bildlich darstellen? 
Es würde mich brennend interessieren, wie Du die Amalgam installierst


----------



## Ascanius (20. Aug. 2019)

Moin Ida, 

Ja sicher werde ich das auch mit Fotos dokumentieren. Der Plan ist das ich die uvc mit einer Tank Verschraubung in einer DN110 Endkappe  verschraube und in ein T- Stück stecke in welches das Wasser eingeleitet wird. Aber wie gesagt, Bilder kommen wenn fertig bzw bei der Entstehung 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (20. Aug. 2019)

Nabend,

so habe jetzt den Grund meiner Kammer begradigt und befestigt. Die Ober Kante der Tonnen ist jetzt genau auf Teich Kante.

Die Tonnen müssen untereinander noch verbunden werden und dann ist fast fertig ^^ Die Tonnen sind auch mit jeweils 2x DN110 verbunden um das was durch die Zuleitungen kommen kann auch durch den Filter geht.

Die Tonnen werden übrigens auch noch gedämmt mit Styrodur gedämmt. 

Schönen Abend noch, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (22. Aug. 2019)

Nabend,

Weiter ging's habe heute am Filter weiter gearbeitet. Ich denke der geht im Laufe der nächsten Woche in den Probe Betrieb! Habe jetzt auch alle Teile die ich dafür brauche da. Nur leider am Wochenende wieder wenig bis keine Zeit. 

Habe heute auch mal die Pumpe in den Probe Betrieb genommen und einfach in die Tonne beim Bachlauf gepumpt. Bei voller Leistung sah es so aus wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (24. Aug. 2019)

Nabend,

So spontan doch noch Garten Zeit frei geworden und hab heute gut was geschafft.

Zum einen gab es noch ein paar neue Pflanzen

 

Zum anderen habe ich jetzt meinen Vlies Filter fertig. Heute das letzte Teil, die Welle für den Antrieb eingebaut und alle Muttern gegen Sicherheitsmuttern getauscht und entsprechend angezogen.

 

Dann habe ich die Tonnen in der Erde verbaut, die Pumpe an das Rohr angeschlossen und die Tauch-uvc eingebaut.
   

Das Edelstahl Blech für die innen Verkleidung vom Rohr ist leider noch nicht da lässt sich dann aber leicht nachrüsten. 

    

Morgen Abend soll das dann mal in den Probe Betrieb gehen und hoffe das alles dicht ist 

Schöne Grüße,
Mark


----------



## Ascanius (25. Aug. 2019)

Nabend,

so aktuell läuft ein Filter Test, der Durchfluss ist schon ganz ordentlich und aktuell läuft das komplett System allerdings noch ohne Bio Material und uv.

 

Das erste was aufgefallen ist, ist das ich oben in der Tonne noch ein Rückschlag Ventil brauche, da sonst wenn die Pumpe ausgeht das Wasser zurück läuft und den Filter überflutet. Soweit sieht auch alles dicht aus.

Beim Vlies Filter werde ich die Löcher kurzfristig größer machen, wenn Vlies gefördert wird sieht man richtig wie viel eigentlich verschwendet wird.

Da eigentlich nichts passieren kann läuft der auch heute Nacht schon durch. Ich werde berichten was das ergeben hat ^^

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Dann habe ich die Tonnen in der Erde verbaut



Mutig.
Wie sehen Deine Pläne zur Absicherung der Filtergrube aus?

Aus meiner Sicht überleben die Tonnen ein Verfüllen der Grube nicht langfristig ...
Ein vorsichtiges Verfüllen mit Magerbeton _könnte_ funktionieren, aber in der Tiefe gibt es noch zwei verbuddelte Schieber ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ascanius (26. Aug. 2019)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe nicht vor die Grube mit Erdreich zu verfüllen aber wieso hättest du dabei bedenken?

Mein aktueller Plan sieht vor die Tonnen mit Dämmschaum zu umschäumen. Da die Tonnen von innen den Wasserdruck entgegenhalten und die Schäumung nicht "eingezwengt" ist und nach oben weg kann halte ich das für eine gute Möglichkeit, da dieser die Tonnen zugleich auch noch dämmt. Bei den Schiebern wollte ich eine Polystyrolplatte einsetzen, damit ich diese nicht mit einschäume.

Ich wüsste dann auch nicht was gegen die Haltbarkeit der Tonnen spricht, da dann wenig spiel drin ist und eigentlich keine äußeren Einwirkungen auf die Tonnen treffen. Klar manchmal ist der Teufel ein Eichhörnchen aber ich bin eigentlich noch guter Dinge ^^

Betonieren möchte ich eigentlich ungern, sonst hätte ich mich schon vorher eine Schalung gebaut. Hatte ich drüber nachgedacht aber das für mich wieder verworfen.

Der Filter ist im übrigen die erste Nacht störungsfrei durchgelaufen. Mal sehen wie es ausschaut wenn ich heute Abend nach Hause komme. Werde dann definitv noch etwas testen.
Stand heute morgen:
   
Man sieht sehr schön die Verschwendung vom Vlies ^^

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Mark,



Ascanius schrieb:


> und eigentlich keine äußeren Einwirkungen auf die Tonnen treffen.


Na ja, vielleicht nur ein bissel Bodenfrost im nassen Boden, oder ein bissel Erddruck und/oder ein bissel von diesem und jenem ...

Du kannst es ja probieren ...
Bei dieser Bauweise ist das Konstrukt im Fehlerfall schnell und kostengünstig abgerissen ... lol


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Bei mir sehen verbuddelte Plastikteile, welche explizit nicht zum Verbuddeln entwickelt und verkauft wurden, halt so aus:
Erst so:
  

..., etwas später und unter Zuhilfenahme von so etwas:
 

... sieht das 'eiförmige Oval' dann so aus:
  
(Solch Zeugs gibt es aber auch fertig zu kaufen. Die Tonne war halt da ...)



Aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu faul für Nachbesserungsarbeiten.
Oder ich habe nur etwas mehr Respekt vor 'meinem' Berg und dessen möglichen Verhalten.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Aug. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> PS:
> Bei mir sehen verbuddelte Plastikteile, welche explizit nicht zum Verbuddeln entwickelt und verkauft wurden, halt so aus:
> Erst so:
> ..., etwas später und unter Zuhilfenahme von so etwas:
> ...



Ich glaube du bist stinkfaul und hast einen Riesenrespekt vor deinem Berg.


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich glaube du bist stinkfaul


Ertappt. 
Peinlich ... 


Gruß Carsten

PS:

Ich muss an mir arbeiten ...
Ich guck mal, wo es guten UV-beständigen Dämmschaum gibt, welcher auch kein Wasser aufnimmt und später nicht wie ein nasser Schwamm zusammenklumpt.
Bissel drauftreten muss der auch noch abkönnen.
1-Komponentenschaum entfällt schonmal ...


----------



## Ascanius (27. Aug. 2019)

Morgen, 

ja bin auch noch auf der Suche auch wenn der bei mir nicht uv beständig und auch nicht betretbar sein muss, da die Lücke nicht so groß ist und von oben abgedeckt wird. Aber Wasser beständig ist natürlich ein muss, da sonst auch die ganze Dämmung nichts bringt wenn die im Winter zu einer Eis Packung um den Filter friert. 

Bzgl Boden Frost hab ich wenig bedenken. Man sagt die Frost tiefe liegt bei 80cm und die hat das Loch. 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Man sagt die Frost tiefe liegt bei 80cm und die hat das Loch.


Nur kurze Randnotiz:
a) richtig bei strengen Frost minimum alles in 80 cm Tiefe 
b) bei strengeren Frost besser +1,2m

Das bedeutet aber für dich im Umkerschluss, alles was im Bereich 0 - -0,8m liegt friert bei richtigen Frost ein und / oder kaputt.  Alles was tiefer liegt bleibt heil 
Aber das bekommen wir ja nicht mehr, dank Klimaerwärmung


----------



## Ascanius (27. Aug. 2019)

Mahlzeit, 


troll20 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet aber für dich im Umkerschluss, alles was im Bereich 0 - -0,8m liegt friert bei richtigen Frost ein und / oder kaputt. Alles was tiefer liegt bleibt heil


 Es ging mir bei der Aussage um Boden Frost und entsprechend einem hoch drücken durch gefrorenen Boden unterhalb des Filters. 



troll20 schrieb:


> b) bei strengeren Frost besser +1,2m


So strammen Frost hab ich bei uns im Münsterland glaub ich noch nicht gesehen  

Habe jetzt Brunnenschaum bestellt. Der ist wasserdicht und wird somit kein vollgesaugter Schwamm. Ist allerdings nicht uv beständig wird aber nach oben sowieso abgedeckt, so dass keine uv Strahlung ran kommt. 

Schöne Grüsse, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (27. Aug. 2019)

Nabend, 

So heute hab ich nochmal den Vlieser raus geholt um die durchströmbare Fläche zu vergrößern und den unnötigen Vlies Verbrauch zu reduzieren. 

  

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (28. Aug. 2019)

Nabend, 

So heute ist nicht viel passiert aber der Filter läuft bisher stabil und zuverlässig. Das __ Hel-x ist jetzt drin,  oben will ich noch Japan Matten zum Einsatz bringen und morgen soll der Brunnen Schaum kommen. Mal sehen, je nach Wetter werde ich das dann auch direkt in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Ascanius (2. Sep. 2019)

Mahlzeit, 
der Filter läuft soweit stabil allerdings werde ich das Förder Konzept noch anpassen, da es aufgrund von Schwankungen des Füllstands im Teich zu unerwünschten Verhalten kommen kann. Dazu wird in der Pumpen Kammer ein zweiter Schwimmer Schalter verbaut. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich die Redundanz für die Pumpe und die Luft bestellt und sollte morgen kommen. Außerdem spiele ich aktuell mit dem Gedanken mit der zweiten Pumpe einen direkt am Filter aufgestellten Rieselfilter zu beschicken. 

Aktuell ist der Teich recht klar, macht auf mich schon einen guten Eindruck.  

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2019)

Benutze mal deinen Mittelstrahl, damit die Bio was zu tun hat.
Denn die Paddler sind noch nicht vorhanden. 
Mit Harnstoff bilden sich Bakterien (Nitrifikanten) an der richtigen Stelle.
Später machen die Paddler nichts anderes. 
Aber nicht übertreiben, einmal die Woche.


----------



## Ida17 (3. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Benutze mal deinen Mittelstrahl, damit die Bio was zu tun hat.


Ron!   

Oder ein, zwei Eimer Bakkis von einem eingefahrenen Teich einheimsen, funktioniert auch


----------



## Ascanius (3. Sep. 2019)

Moin, 

also ich bin am Samstag an einem eingefahrenen Teich der bald dem Erdboden gleich gemacht werden soll und kann mitnehmen was ich möchte  Weiß allerdings nicht wie der der Filter aufgebaut ist und was man da an aktivem Material mitnehmen kann. 

Wie transportiere ich das am besten? Im Wasser lassen und belüften oder trocken legen das Luft dran kommt?

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## troll20 (3. Sep. 2019)

Adblue wäre auch noch ein Mittel zum Anheizen vom Filter.
Transport am besten im geschlossenen Foliensack.
Durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit bleiben sie einige Stunden am Leben.


----------



## samorai (3. Sep. 2019)

So schnell sterben Bakterien nicht ab.
Filter Material in ne Maurer Tuppe und etwas Sauerstoff.
Abdichtung durch Fahrrad Gumm. 
Dauert die Fahrt länger?


----------



## Ascanius (3. Sep. 2019)

Nabend, 

Die Fahrt dauert etwa 2 Stunden, habe aber einen Bulli mit Konverter und kann eine Luftpumpe betreiben. 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (3. Sep. 2019)

Habe heute übrigens noch die Teile für den Rieselfilter besorgt. 4 Euro Boxen mit insgesamt 240l und 300l Helix geordert. Die zweite Pumpe wird zu einem Teil den Rieselfilter beschicken und zum Teil in den Teich direkt. Die Förder Menge will ich über einen Kugel Hahn einstellen.


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2019)

Hallo!
Kein Kugelhahn verwenden, dann frisst die Pumpe unnötig Strom. 
Besser ist ein Dimmer.


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kein Kugelhahn verwenden, dann frisst die Pumpe unnötig Strom.
> Besser ist ein Dimmer.


Mit einem Dimmer kann er die Gesamtmenge gut regel, das ist war. Aber da er einen Teil in den Rieselfilter und einen Teil direkt in Teich haben will funktioniert der Dimmer bei einer Pumpe nicht, leider.


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2019)

Ascanius schrieb:


> Die zweite Pumpe wird zu einem Teil den Rieselfilter beschicken und zum Teil in den Teich direkt



He René, für mich steht da sehr deutlich "die zweite Pumpe".
Dann gehe ich auch mal davon aus, oder wurde etwas über lesen.


----------



## Ascanius (4. Sep. 2019)

Moin, 

Ja die zweite Pumpe ist schon richtig aber die soll aufgeteilt werden ^^ es ist eine Vario Pumpe also die gesamte Leistung kann ich regeln und dann will ich halt zwischen Teich und Rieselfilter regulieren. Die erste Pumpe pumpt komplett an der uvc vorbei in den Hügel .

Gruß Mark


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2019)

Das ist etwas anderes, dann mach es mit einem Kugelhahn.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Sep. 2019)

Ein Kugelhahn hat zwar in offenem Zustand so gut wie keinen hydraulischen Widerstand, aber eine extrem flache Kennlinie die erst zum Schluß steil ansteigt. Ein Schrägsitzventil eignet sich zum regeln viel besser.

https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Schraegsitz-Absperrventil-2fach-Ueberwurf-Klebemuffe


----------



## Ascanius (10. Sep. 2019)

Nabend, 

Habe jetzt erst mal einen Kugelhahn genommen, da bin ich recht schnell dran gekommen. Wenn's nicht richtig klappen sollte muss ich nochmal umbauen. 

Habe dem Vlies Filter auch nochmal ein Upgrade verpasst. Durch die großen Löcher wurde das Vlies immer stark in die Trommel gedrückt wenn der Pegel Unterschied größer wurde. Daher habe ich die Trommel jetzt mit einem Edelstahl Draht umwickelt. Außerdem habe ich einen zweiten Pegel Schalter in die Pumpen Kammer verbaut. Vlies wird jetzt nur weiter gewickelt wenn der Pegel vorne hoch und hinten niedrig ist. Das verhindert das das Vlies nicht unnötig abgewickelt wird sollte beispielsweise eine Pumpe ausfallen und der Pegel im Filter stark steigen.
   

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (11. Sep. 2019)

Nabend,

so dass mit dem Draht war eine gute Idee aber es war noch ein bisschen zu wenig. Habe heute nochmal nachgearbeitet und jetzt bin ich zufrieden.
 
Mit dem zweiten Schwimmer Schalter bin ich auch Top zufrieden, läuft jetzt echt klasse.

Außerdem hab ich heute den Rieselfilter in Betrieb genommen. Sieht auch erstmal ganz ordentlich aus. Mit Kugelhahn funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.
       

Beide Pumpen laufen jetzt auf 80% und die Schieber von ba und Skimmer sind komplett offen. 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Mark!
Wenn dein Konstrukt mit dem Draht zu wenig ist kannst du auch PVC beschichtetes Lochband benutzen. Das hat mehr Fläche.


----------



## Ascanius (11. Sep. 2019)

Nabend, 

Ja Lochband hatte ich auch überlegt und hätte ich sogar noch hier gehabt aber das gefällt mir besser da so keine Fläche verloren geht für die Filterung. Nachdem ich heute ja nochmal nachgearbeitet bzw zusätzlichen Draht eingebracht habe bin ich sehr zufrieden. Man hätte natürlich auch ein Edelstahl Kaninchendraht oder so nehmen können. 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## krallowa (12. Sep. 2019)

Moin,

wie versteckst oder verkleidest du denn den Rieselfilter später?
Sieht ja momentan eher nach einer Industrieversuchsanlage als nach Teich aus.
Hast du schon grob überschlagen wie hoch deine Energiekosten für deine ganze Filtertechnik ausfallen?
Hoffe das du bald fertig bist und den Teich einfach mal genießen kannst bevor der Winter kommt (wenn er denn kommt).

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ascanius (12. Sep. 2019)

Moin



krallowa schrieb:


> wie versteckst oder verkleidest du denn den Rieselfilter später?


Der Filter wird jetzt erst mal in Dämmplatten eingepackt und soll das mit Holz verkleidet werden. 



krallowa schrieb:


> Hast du schon grob überschlagen wie hoch deine Energiekosten für deine ganze Filtertechnik ausfallen?


So grob ja, werde den Winter nutzen meinen Energieverbrauch zu analysieren und im Frühjahr schaffe ich mir eine Pv Anlage an um tagsüber meine Grundlast zu decken.

Ich hoffe auch das ich bald fertig bin, ein bisschen zu tun ist im Garten aber leider noch. Aber wird schon werden 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## samorai (12. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Mark!

Für das nächste Jahr wird es bei mir auch eine Pv-Anlage geben.
Jedenfalls ist der Gedanke Nr 1 bei mir. 
Stecker fertig wenn es geht. 
Dazu werde ich noch im Winter einen "Fred" starten, da ist sowieso immer etwas "Ebbe" (warten bis der Frühling kommt).


----------



## Ascanius (13. Sep. 2019)

Moin, 

Ja ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken da ich auch ein Diskus Aquarium habe was bei 30°C Wasser Temperatur läuft. Alles ein gewisser Strom Verbrauch. 
Werde dann über mehrere Wochen meinen Verbrauch aufzeichnen und dann analysieren was für eine Anlagen Größe Sinn ergibt. Dann amortisiert sich so eine Anlage bereits in 3-4 Jahren und in Anbetracht steigender Strom Preise vermutlich eher. 

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (13. Sep. 2019)

Nabend,

So die Industrie Test Anlage ist fast komplett gedämmt. Für die Abdeckung muss ich noch was zurecht schneiden und das Rohr zum Rieselfilter muss auch noch gedämmt werden aber mir sind heute die Erdanker mit denen ich die Platten zusammen halte ausgegangen. Lücken nach unten hin werden dann noch mit Brunnen Schaum abgedichtet. Dann ist der Filter zumindest fit für den Winter ^^

Schöne Grüße, Mark


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2019)

Ich hoffe du hast auch für ausreichend Frischluft unter der Dämmung gesorgt? Denn ansonsten ist da bald dein O2 aufgezehrt


----------



## Ascanius (13. Sep. 2019)

Nabend, 

Joo der Filter ist ordentlich belüftet 

Gruß, Mark


----------



## Ascanius (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 
ich wollte auch mal wieder berichten wie es bei meinem Projekt so aussieht. 

Ich habe mittlerweile den Bachlauf mit einer Stein Folie ausgekleidet und eine Umrahmung mit Steinen gemacht. Lediglich der obere Teil beim Einlauf muss noch etwas hübscher gemacht werden aber da beginnt das __ Pfennigkraut auch schon die nicht so schönen stellen zu zu wachsen. 

    

Den Vlies Filter habe auch nochmal überarbeitet. Am Rand ist öfters mal etwas vom grob Schmutz am Vlies vorbei so das ich gerade im Herbst viel Laub in der nachfolgenden Biologie hatte. Nun habe ich die Trommel mit einem Edelstahl __ Fliegen Gitter mit 1,2mm Maschenweite bespannt. Das klappt bisher sehr gut und hat sogar die Ausnutzung des Vlies verbessert, da jetzt über die ganze Fläche Wasser durchdrücken kann.


----------



## Ascanius (18. Juli 2020)

Mahlzeit, 

Ich habe die Zeit genutzt und mittlerweile ist die Elektro Verteilung fertig, dass Hochbeet um die Verteilung auch und jetzt bin ich dabei den Filter zu verkleiden. Das wackelige Konstrukt aus Dämmplatten ist einer kantholz Konstruktion die ich gedämmt habe gewichen und jetzt wird das mit dem selben Material wie das Hochbeet verkleidet. 

Und der Hügel mit dem Bachlauf ist auch schon sehr schön bewachsen wie man sehen kann.


----------

